# VW polo GTI make over, work in progress



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Right some may know some may not, but i have sold my cupra and now have a polo till my new car arives, so i though i would give it a bit of a clean up, pics to follow.

plans for the paint are :-

1. WASH
2. CLAY (did this yesterday and used nearly 2 bars )
3. MEGS #83
4. MEGS #80 (or #21 or both )
5. WAX (collinite for winter or nattys for looks)

firstly here it is after i got it home










i then washed it (as you can see the car is very difficult to dry , possibly due to the weather but also down to the condition of the paint)


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait to see it after you've detailed it!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

here are a few of the car under light, showing how bad the swirls are



















as you can see there is alot of work to be done, not sure if the pc is upto the job but will give it a go.

so for now i have started on the engine, it is very dirty under the bonnet, here i took a picture just after i had cleaned the bottles , but as you can see i still have alot of work to do



















here i took the engine cover off and gave it a clean with APC, then applied some 303 protectant, looks quite good now, rest of the engine tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

> but i have sold my cupra and now have a polo till my new car arives


Whats next mate???

Im Looking foward to the rest of the detailng, looking great already.

dont keep us waiting too long before next lot of pic's

Ant


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

if you mean what car, i got a ford focus st3 coming, and hopefully i will be getting some engine pics of the gti tomorrow and maybe a few polished pics if the weather is ok


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Engine bay doesnt look to bad, should clean up fairly easily.

I would do 83, 80, AG SRP and EGP and then top with a Carnuba just for looks.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rich, engine looks clean (ish) coz i started it then remembered to take a pic LOL, so i had done quite a bit by that picture, as for the polish i got some srp but my egp is really old, not sure it will be any good now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, weather was crap but had a go at the engine, it has come up ok


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Mike172cup (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice. I'd say you just increased the value.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx chap, wait till the paint and interior is done , oh and when the alloys are refurbed it will be very nice, im also considering new carpet if i can get it cheap enough


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

engine bay has come up nice mate...............will look A1 when your finished with the rest of it im sure


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Engine looks like new! 

You will definitely get back more than you paid for it, I'm almost sure. It will looks tons better!!!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

right today i have pc'ed the glass with AG glass polish, it has come up great.
then i gave the front wing a bit of a go, i used megs #83, then megs #80, then #21 and for winter topped it of with some collinite, it has come up very well im quite suprised, i was going to go richs way and use ag egp and polish but mine are quite old and im not sure its any good, there are a few little marks left but i think to remove them i may need to buy an orbital (good chance to try one out i guess)

here is a pic of the paint condition before (opposite side but both the same)










and pics of the paint when pc'd 





































pictures dont really do the finish justice as i got a crap camera, but im quitely happy , as you can see i have only done the wing, you can see the difference between it and the bonnet, looks like i have had a respray, must get the rest done


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

That look's great! Seriously impressed...can't wait to see the finished car.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Great work. How many hours do you think you would of put in when your finished??

Bought a 328i Sport that I am intending to do the same to and then sell on. Will post some pics when I get it back from the garage.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking great Shaun, can't wait for the reaminder!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> Great work. How many hours do you think you would of put in when your finished??
> 
> Bought a 328i Sport that I am intending to do the same to and then sell on. Will post some pics when I get it back from the garage.


not sure really, im not doing it to make money though, just wanna get back what i paid for it really, and want it to look nice


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

182_blue said:


> not sure really, im not doing it to make money though, just wanna get back what i paid for it really, and want it to look nice


Sorry bad wording. I did read a while back that was what you were doing.  Thats just what I am up to with BMW.

Fingers crossed I do hope you get some money back from it. It's always nice, working on a car that has not really be that well looked after and then making it look special again. And even better if you can make a few ££ on the way.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh i know what you mean, i would love to get back what i paid for it really, and i will enjoy making it look good, just need the weather now


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good Shaun looking forward to seeing her all finished.


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Great progress, going to be watching 

p.s. what did you use to clean the engine bay / how?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

INDER engine bay was cleaned with Megs degreaser and Megs apc, i just sprayed it on and agitated it with various brushes until it came up clean, i then washed it down with water, then i sprayed some 303 protectant all over the black plastic bits, then started the engine until it dried the water off (used some wd40 on electrical bits)

other bits were polished with megs #21 (i.e red head, and other painted areas), ht leads were cleaned with megs apc, and just a bit of buffing here and there really


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL inder i just realised i have been speaking to you on UK-POLOS.NET havnt i ??


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

wow thats a difference!

someone on another forum got some different alloys on their polo looks quite good:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

shaun that looks great .. looking forward to seeing the whole car


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

> ...'just a bit of buffing here and there really.'


Very modest, lol.

If the weather holds how many more hours work left before it's up to scratch. Sorry bad use of words, until your happy with it. 
That's one hell of a difference in a relatively short space of time.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well i would say 1 full day pc'ing at least to get it right, then im starting on the seats and carpets etc


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking great Shaun, can't wait to see the finished article!


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Shaun, 

Looking great what is Megs apc? Also did you use 4" pads on the wings?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

All Purpose Cleaner


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Sjdickso said:


> Shaun,
> 
> Looking great what is Megs apc? Also did you use 4" pads on the wings?


as stu says all purpose cleaner, and yes used 4" sfx pads, mostly because the wing has lots of contours and the orange das pads would not hit certain areas


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Great stuff, certainly looking alot better
My friend has a silver gti, certainly alot easier to keep clean lol

I may get some degreaser for the engine bays.. looks good

Tom


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow looks excellent, a great car to work on too. 

What you going to use product wise ? 

#83, #80 and #21? 

The black may benifit from a glaze too, just to bring the lustre back.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok today, bloody cold again so though i would give the interior a go, i put a oil heater in the boot (to aid dryingLOL) then set about cleaning the seats and carpet/roof etc, i used AG interior cleaner on the seats and roof lining, i then used Megs APC on the carpets, i worked the APC in with a megs interior brush, im quite pleased with the finish, its still wet though so not many pics, just a quick snap i took whilst doing the carpet










And now its dry and hoovered










Then it warmed very slightly so i gave the bonnet a go, now i have learned a few things today, first is i need a rotary LOL as the pc does struggle on hard vw paint and deep scratches, dont get me wrong it was brilliant on most of it but i felt i just needed the extra cut of a orbital.
The other thing i learnred was to have a go at wet sanding and i have to say was pleasently suprised how easy it was, removed a few deep scratches with it, and cant see were they were now 

ps same regime as the wing for the bonnet, although the bonnet on its own took me nearly 3 hours 

Bonnet before










bonnet during (wet sanding)










bonnet after


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That car is now looking awesome. Excellent work.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx matey


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

It really is taking shape now  ...........what was the regime for "localised" wet sanding as opposed to doing a complete panel?

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

regime LOL, er i make it up as i go along, i just sanded some small areas, starting at 2000, then going to 2500, then 3000,i then pc'ed the area with scratch x on a 4" pad till the sanding marks go away, then go ever the whole bonnet with #83 twice, then over twice with #80


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Regime............that's the new word of the moment................just you wait it'll pop up everywhere now  

Actually it's word we use regularly at work along with another.......protocol   

Bryan

PS make it up as you go along........I can do that.......on Stu's car no worries


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice work, keep us posted.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow that bonnet looks stunning! Virtually no, if any OP visible at all!! Nice job on the interior too mate!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Shaun, Thats going to look great.

Aaaahhh the work of a Jedi


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx matt, i think it will look ok when done, just need to get the damn wheels refurbed, they bother me everytime i see them LOL


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I need to look into this wet sanding more. Im amazed at how awesome that bonnet looks!


----------



## Ritey (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice to see another well looked after Polo forming


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well apart from the paint its nearly there, just gotta hoover the interior when it has dried, and brush the carpet back up


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely bonnet Shaun, looking good, well done o the ws too!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mark, i think i need an orbital LOL, can you recomend a good cheap one, that bloke on ebay seems to have stopped selling them


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^I sold mine to Alex when I got the makita

You could always try emailing him as I did that with his wet and dry and he got me one?

If not plenty of cheapies on ebay.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow Shaun that looks fantastic. Lovely work on the wet sanding. 

Tell me about the VW paint, my Audi paint is hard as nails.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i want one that will work with the sonus pads etc


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Wow Shaun that looks fantastic. Lovely work on the wet sanding.
> 
> Tell me about the VW paint, my Audi paint is hard as nails.


yeh i had same problem with the cupra, really hard paint and took ages to remove marks, thinking a orbital may help


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^I use mine with megs and sonus das, you just need the 5 inch backing plate


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't envy you with just the pc!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

how much is the makita ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

you could try the aote first, i think the makita is something like 170. Best I could find last time I looked?

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=111884


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bloodyraining today so not alot is getting done today :-(

so i thought i would show the diffenrence between a protected bonnet and an unprotected roof 

Roof that has only been clayed (did have a little coat of hand applied nxt on it, and has been washed)



















Bonnet after a pc job with collinite on it


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> how much is the makita ?


you could try the aote first, i think the makita is something like 170. Best I could find last time I looked?

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=111884


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Best thread here at the mo matey - can't wait for the next instalment!

If you're after a cheap rotary, my Clarke CP80's still up for grabs so PM me if you're interested. Can be used with a flexible backing plate and whatever pads you usually use.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx andy, can you change the speed on the clarke rotary ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, had a go on the front bumper, on here it has some scratch marks that im not happy with



















so i set about wet sanding (started with 2000, then 2500, then 3000)










here is the finished article, its not perfect but one of the scratches was rather deep so didnt go to mad, to get this finish i used scratch on a 4" pad, then used the megs #83, #80, #21, finished of with a bit of wax


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL, as i was already cold i couldnt leave it at that so i did the drivers side and the roof 











































oh and who says the pc doesnt get hot LOL, mine got so hot it melted the pad onto the backing plate so looks like i gottta order a couple more


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW that's looking great Shaun........can't wait to se the finished article  

Bryan

PS can't you just raid the store for another pad


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, bryan i have hardly ever used the 4" pads before, i just used them for touch ups etc, but on the vw paint im doing the whole car with them, so im guessing there not quite upto to much work.

ps been quoted £230 to refurb the alloys, this to include strip, split the rims, polish the lip, powder coat the centres and the rest of the wheel, do you think this is good ?


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

^^^ mate not many people do split rims so i would go for it.

I mean on normal alloys people pay around £35-50 per wheels so i guess its not that bad


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

zorba, got him down to £200, and for that he will "STRIP 4 WHEELS; BLAST / CLEAN THE CENTRES; POWDER COAT THEM SILVER; MIRROR POLISH THE OUTER EDGES;RE BUILD!."


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a bloody good deal !!!


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Ill second that! Its usually about £50 for a full inside and out job on a normal rim!!

That Polo is coming along very nicely though!! Looking awesome mate!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Shaun,

When you get time, would you consider doing a idiots (in my case) guide on wet sanding. Interested to try it out...............on the other halfs car


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

*Great Work*

Great work Shaun keep it coming!


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Shaun, 

Great progress with the car, If you get chance i would also like a step by step guide on how you did your wet sanding.

What 4" pads are you using?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

right, just about done it i think (perhaps not though LOL)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning work!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking very nice matey! Its 'back to black' lol


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the work so far Mr Blue!

Any close up shots on the wheels?
They don't look too bad from what I've seen so far . . . .


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, im delibrately not taking close up of the wheels till there refurbed as the paint is bubbling up , got a new GTI badge coming to and a set of mats


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks superb. 

Job well done, I like the "pc" part of the reg plate.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Obi-Wan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> That looks superb.
> 
> Job well done, I like the "pc" part of the reg plate.


hehe, wondered if anyone would notice


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic Shaun - what a difference!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaun , top marks looks great .


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hehe, thx chaps


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The next owner will be mighty pleased lets hope they realise what great effort you put into the job.

Nice work, hope you get back more than you paid.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx mate, after the refurb on the alloys and the other bits im buying i will be very lucky to get my money back, but at least i know its been done right


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

got some new GTi badges for it now, will put them on when i get chance


----------



## MrJoshua (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks great mate!

Absolutely stunning in fact!

The car just needs some coilovers now and it'd be mint!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MrJoshua said:


> Looks great mate!
> 
> Absolutely stunning in fact!
> 
> The car just needs some coilovers now and it'd be mint!


thx, may leave those mods to the new owner when i sell it


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Shaun.........I'm on the case for your parts but I need the chassis number underneath the wiper blade or the Reg No for the plugs & leads............if you could let have that ASAP I'll get you the correct price.

He has gone away with the details of everything you're after and he'll get back to me with a price hopefully later today.

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Shaun isn't online at the mo so if anyone else knows what the Reg No of his Polo is could you email me [email protected]

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx bry, your a top man


----------



## Ritey (Dec 24, 2005)

Absolutely stunning mate - mind if I nick some and stick em on Tyresmoke.net to show peeps what a clean polo should look like ....


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

m8, I forgot, I can get 10% off all parts, might not be as much as other guy or vagparts, but let me know... just postage on top

Cheers


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx inder, but i think bry has got me sorted


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Shaun

What did you use on the engine mate? Mine's next in line after the arches/wheels this weekend.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hey, i used megs super degreaser, and some megs APC, i then used a brush to rub it in, left it to soak a while, and washed it off, i then dried it off, then just apply a protectant to the black plastic bits (i used armorall, and 303 protectant)

ps do protect your electrical bits, i didnt really bother (other than a bit of wd40)but i dont want you having electrical problems


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

182_blue said:


> hey, i used megs super degreaser, and some megs APC, i then used a brush to rub it in, left it to soak a while, and washed it off, i then dried it off, then just apply a protectant to the black plastic bits (i used armorall, and 303 protectant)
> 
> ps do protect your electrical bits, i didnt really bother (other than a bit of wd40)but i dont want you having electrical problems


Ummmm - I need some Megs Degreaser I've got the sample of APC


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

wow looking good


----------



## blueman (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/669004/an/0/page/0/gonew/1#UNREAD

Shaun,

Can i draw your attention to this thread. May be the solution to your wheel problem!?!

Blueman


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thx for that mate, hes got them on ebay now, think they will fetch a good few quid, they look very nice though, i should be getting mine done very soon


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

just fitted a new GTi badge to smarten the back end up


















then its wheels off and a full refurb for these 


































then im fitting new plugs, leads, centre caps on the alloys plus some other bits (help with supplying them from bryan, thx mate)


----------



## maxcars1 (Dec 23, 2005)

It's amazing how those little details improve the final product Someone is going to get a nice car when your ST comes along. Did you see the report on the Focus that Jeremy C did - I want one


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I see what you mean about the centre caps Shaun .........tomorow  

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> I see what you mean about the centre caps Shaun .........tomorow
> 
> Bryan


lol, yeh there shocking really, much like the alloys, but they will soon be looking nice hopefully


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Alloy's seem pretty reasonable I think, of course all that bubblin' is crap, but normally you see them flaking, dis-coloured, kerbed and in much worse condition 

Hey how much you selling for and when lol


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Them alloys should polish up nicely. As inder said there not too badly damaged.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

someone is going to get a cracking wee car when your focus arrives.
Looking absolutely mint.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx chaps, it will be for sale soon, i may raffle it LOL

hopefully the wheels will be like this when done



















pics blatently stolen from ukpolos


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

The polished rim will look FANTASTIC  .............Stuart (my son for those who don't know) had polished rims on his black GTi-R they really do set off a black car more than any other colour  

Bryan


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

i've heard a polished rim can hurt  

they do look so much better, theres a blue Octavia at work that has them and it looks soooo much better.

Alex


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bryan , the bits came this morning, many thx, and i put the door mirror switch in and it works EXCELLLENT, i wasnt convinced it would be that but it is, now off to change the plugs and leads


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

That's good Shaun..........it's nice when a plan comes together eh  

And it was no problem...........I sent you an email to let you know that the wheel centre's are on the way by recorded delivery, should arrive tomorow  

Bryan


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

hurt?


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

looks really nice.. good job

rims will look awesome with outer rim polished, cant wait to see the finished artical


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx chaps, new plugs, leads are in, as is new oil and filter, just gotta get the alloys done


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

hope I advised you the correct colour for the switch 

great news that it was only a dead switch problem!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh i ordered black, and it matches, but they dont look black LOL, yeh im well impressed it was just that, i thought it would be alot more, so for £14 its all fixed


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

looking great, well done on all the work getting done so quick


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh the pc'ing would have been quicker but the weather has held me up loads, just of to drop the alloys of now


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Where abouts are you getting your alloys done?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

a local bloke in nottingham (myxa ,on here), he is having mine and lending me some alloys, does a top job


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

right, they have been dropped off with him, really nice bloke, so should have them back soon


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, here are my loan wheels










and thx to bryan my new centre caps are here, just need the alloys and im off


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oh and lets not forget the most important mod ;-)


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Are they Sebrings? They quite suit it!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh im reliably informed that there "rallye sebring wheels"

i think they make it look like a punto


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

yip those wheels are from a corado or the golf rallye


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh think there from a corrado


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

those loan wheels look nice very rally style.
all you need now is some mudflaps! lol!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Like the car a lot but not keen on those wheels, something just dosn't look quite right but can't put my finger on it. Anyway dosn't matter as they won't be on it for long, how long?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Daffy32 said:


> Like the car a lot but not keen on those wheels, something just dosn't look quite right but can't put my finger on it. Anyway dosn't matter as they won't be on it for long, how long?


well i will find out tonight if the lips are polishable under that paint (stupid previous owner)if they are then i may have them back on sunday if there not the whole wheels will be powder coated and not sure how long that will take


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Daffy32 said:


> Like the car a lot but not keen on those wheels, something just dosn't look quite right but can't put my finger on it. Anyway dosn't matter as they won't be on it for long, how long?


makes it look like a Fiat Cinqy

can't wait to see it with the polished up wheels on though

Alex


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

YEH it does LOL, lets just hope the lip can be done


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> and thx to bryan my new centre caps are here


At last eh  

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oh yes , some rim progress courtesy of myxa


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

you can really see how bad they are with the front off 

lucky they're in good hands

Alex


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

getting, as i have just started, so they still look very poor, 
Right can't sit round in front of this screen, got loads of work to do, pictures will be sent as and when.Mark ( long night ahead) lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

alex, thats half the story, they should be polished from new, so someone had sprayed them silver at some point, now myxa has stripped it back he has realised theres alot of work to do due to heavy pitting, but hes the man to sort it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

myxa said:


> getting, as i have just started, so they still look very poor,
> Right can't sit round in front of this screen, got loads of work to do, pictures will be sent as and when.Mark ( long night ahead) lol


yeh should you be on here, get back to work


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

It looks like you're in luck too is that a polished rim underneath I see?

Bryan


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*cheaky*

Now then, there is no need for that 
















Getting their, slowly


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

blr123 said:


> It looks like you're in luck too is that a polished rim underneath I see?
> 
> Bryan


underneath????


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ooooh, nice, cant wait to see them done, keep them coming


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

myxa said:


> underneath????


Below the paint 

Bryan


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Below the paint
> 
> Bryan


ah yes i see now, but only after 4 hours each )
Do you know Mike from Glasgow( who also polishers)
Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hi mark, how they going ?, any news on the centres ?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> hi mark, how they going ?, any news on the centres ?


Yes should collect them tommorow 
of to do some polishing


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

good man, dont forget the piccys to wet my appetite


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> good man, dont forget the piccys to wet my appetite


 ........will you leave Mark alone and let him get on with it eh 

And no Mark I don't know Mike from Glasgow.......I'm a bit further North 

Bryan


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels in process*

Here you go Shaun. so far.
2 ready. 2 have been rubbed down-ready to polish, all is well so far( bl##dy tired now!! 
Mark








I need this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. ah thats better yes after a shower.
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/DSCF0247.jpg


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

The question is "will you recognise them" when rebuilt


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

now there looking very good


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*bbs wheels*



182_blue said:


> good man, dont forget the piccys to wet my appetite


here you go Shaun. Do you recognise them? 
































What do think so far?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

OMFG, very very nice, you realise i now want a 19" set for my focus now dont you


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Smeg. They're not the same wheels.
Your a wheel refurb maestro myxa, I never thought you could get them that good. They look brand new, what do you and how do you do it out of interest.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Daffy32 said:


> Smeg. They're not the same wheels.
> Your a wheel refurb maestro myxa, I never thought you could get them that good. They look brand new, what do you and how do you do it out of interest.


5 polishing machines, + other tools. x amount of sand paper/ wet n dry( up to 2500 grade.
boxes of polish blocks( as they come in 1kg blocks)
And a massive dedication for my work( in my eyes never perfect, but have to draw the line some where)
Given more time, the wheels would be perfect.

To expaine how would be better to call me

Mark c/o jus_wheels 07813 938602


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> OMFG, very very nice, you realise i now want a 19" set for my focus now dont you


Saw a black focus ST today. so far the best colour i have seen them in,
What have you ordered


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i ordered orange for my sins LOL, but i like bright colours

ps daffy32 there not just like new, there BETTER than new, vw or bbs wouldnt finish them to myxa's standard


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Blue they are the dogs danglies and some more. They will finish the polo off to a tee. Are you going to put new tyres on them? Would be a shame not too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

if i could get some new tyres cheap i would (the tyres have loads of tread, but would like some proper branded tyres), but with the alloys i will have blown well over £300 already on the car , and its only supposed to be a runabout LOL, but if anyone can get me 4 x 195/45/15 tyres really cheap i may consider them lol


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW myxa that's a sensational job done top man there  ............I think it's safe to say 182 is one VERY happy bunny eh  

Bryan


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> if i could get some new tyres cheap i would (the tyres have loads of tread, but would like some proper branded tyres), but with the alloys i will have blown well over £300 already on the car , and its only supposed to be a runabout LOL, but if anyone can get me 4 x 195/45/15 tyres really cheap i may consider them lol


http://www.mytyres.co.uk/start.html
I will get some more quote tommorow
Mark


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW they look soooooo good. Top job myxa.

Shaun's Polo going to look sweeeeeeet


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

good eh, trouble is im not going to want to sell it now :-(


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^LOL it will be 'just sweet' and then the St will arrive!!!


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

Amazing job on the alloys mate.

How much will you be selling the car for just out of interest, my bro is looking for something cheaper after he sells me the cupra so may be interested. 
PM me if you don't want to post in here.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok mate, will pm you


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*whels done,*

here you go Shaun,
Your wheels are ready, tyres fitted and ballanced! lol
just need some tyre shine, what do you think, are they what you wanted ??
Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wow, they look cool, excellent mate, just a shame the tyres let them down now, both the dirt and the size


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, did i bring the tyres that dirty


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*dirty tyres*



182_blue said:


> lol, did i bring the tyres that dirty


i may of put 2 on the other way round( so the inside edge,now the out side edge) i put the tyres on with the best un scuffed edge to the out side.
I will clean the tyres up for you ready for collection, 
I can't say sorry enough 
Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, nothing to be sorry about, just kidding


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> wow, they look cool, excellent mate, just a shame the tyres let them down now, both the dirt and the size


definetly needs some low-pros, but WOW what a transformation

Alex


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

alex, there only 50's, but should be 45's really, not alot of difference i guess but enough, i may be able to get a set tho ;-)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking great mate! It will be a shame to sell it after all this work!!


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

When are you putting them back on the car?, I'm amazed how good they look.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im picking then up sunday morning


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Like I said in the other thread, Top skills Myxa...they look mighty fine


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Get yourself a couple of sets of locking wheel nuts. You don't want some low life taking a fancy to them. Saying that I have taken a fancy to them myself but for a different reason they really are quite luuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrvvvvvvvvvly.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

can anyone get locking nuts mucho cheapo ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

There not that expensive mate, worth it mind because even i'm taking a fancy to those wheels and I know where you live


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> can anyone get locking nuts mucho cheapo ?


I don't know about "mucho cheapo" I don't think VW do mucho cheapo eh.........but I'll ask.........might not be until Monday though 

Bryan


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

They are not hugely expensive, I am sure fleabay must do them. Worth buying two seperate sets, I keep one of the locking devices in the car and the other with me, it would be more time consuming and hopefully not worth their while sticking around.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They do them in Halfrauds.....

I bought mine there for about £25 to £30 The ones with the purple packet... cant remember the name though!!


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> They do them in Halfrauds.....
> 
> I bought mine there for about £25 to £30 The ones with the purple packet... cant remember the name though!!


*McGard*

better than a normal VW locking set, unique head on them with a funky shape


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

thats em!

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx chaps, will take a look, if anyone knows of a cheap set let me know


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Only thing with them is, they must be done up by hand only (no impact wrench - will ruin the unique head) and only one special key for it is supplied (more can be ordered from manufacturer, but extra cost!)

But these are minor things. Other problem, is that the black VW bolt covers do not fit on them, they are the correct diameter, but don't grip and drop off - perhaps some bluetak underneath the cover would do the trick.

On my car, i've just left that one cover off for the McGard and have got the bolt covers on the VW locking set and the remaining two normal bolts.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels( now with shiney tyres)*

Here you go Shaun,
Will dress them up again in the morning. Also i have some new locking bolts!!!vw one's too ,


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hehe, now they look better, locking bolts ??, excellent, are you up yet, i wanna come and get them lol


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> hehe, now they look better, locking bolts ??, excellent, are you up yet, i wanna come and get them lol


Up now.


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Looking smart


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok,, the alloys are on, well chuffed with the work done,he even polished the bolts, i think they look amazing, even the wife is impressed ;-), myxa even sorted me some locking nuts (as tight **** previous owner took them off !!!!)


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks mint mate....


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

They look excellent back on the car 

myxa, what did you dress the tyres with?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im not sure what he dressed them with, but i put bold n bright on for the pictures


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet, it'll be a shame to let it go 

i wish i had some split rims to send Myxa

Alex


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah it looks like a cracking car now, shame to let it go!


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks awesome mate! Wheels are absolutely mint!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Wheels finish it off superbly. A job well done and a thread with nearly 200 posts.
Top work.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hehe, thx folks, i think the wheels are by far the greatest improvement on the car, i went to tesco's today and when i came out there was 2 people stood starring at it


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

Gorgeous mate, wheels are just superb


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> hehe, thx folks, i think the wheels are by far the greatest improvement on the car, i went to tesco's today and when i came out there was 2 people stood starring at it


Good job you have locking wheels studs now


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

inder said:


> *McGard*
> 
> better than a normal VW locking set, unique head on them with a funky shape


Mcgard make these lockers for most manufacturars. new style now £20 from vw


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels*



Alex L said:


> Sweet, it'll be a shame to let it go
> 
> i wish i had some split rims to send Myxa
> 
> Alex


Hi, you don't have to have splits , i can do most wheels, repair,paint,polish.powder coat ect


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Excellent job, the wheels and the car looks amazing!


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

myxa said:


> Mcgard make these lockers for most manufacturars. new style now £20 from vw


Ahh I see, but its too easy to get a replacment key for VW locking nuts, the numbered ones like 51, 52, 53 and 54, as you know the mcgard one is like a funky star which is unique, but if they do the same now for OEM VW? then that is great?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh there funky star type heads


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

looks great shaun you must be so pleased with it now, saw a st today in orange, does the new car come in april?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sworks16 said:


> looks great shaun you must be so pleased with it now, saw a st today in orange, does the new car come in april?


thx mate, yeh it looks good, the st should be here in march, but i hear there are delays, so could be any time


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

so will that be the new 06 reg?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great with refurbed wheels on, nice work Shaun.


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

182_blue said:


> yeh there funky star type heads


excellent

I take it the vw locking nut cover clips to it secure then? hmm, I might get a set of these new ones then, to replace my mcgard

maybe


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

sworks16 said:


> so will that be the new 06 reg?


yep, deffo an 06 or if the delays continue a 56:wall: lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

also please note that myxa is now an approved trader , jus wheels


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well got my new VW mats now, so the work is about done , sorry about the pics they were done with my phone


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

you seem to be running out of areas to clean


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh think its done now, well until i get the rotary :-0) , ps dont suppose you could ask if your garage will do electric orange touch ups will you ?, im tolkd ford are not doing them ?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*will ask and let you know*



182_blue said:


> yeh think its done now, well until i get the rotary :-0) , ps dont suppose you could ask if your garage will do electric orange touch ups will you ?, im tolkd ford are not doing them ?


I will find out 2mrow and let you know.
May be too soon yet, bit i will sort it !!!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*new thread, rs wheels*

Hi Shaun, have you seen what i am doing with my new project, What do you think?( wheels/tyre section):buffer:


----------

